# Best ATV plow



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

For the last 4 years I have been plowing with my 75' Ford F250 but I am turning over the driveway duty to the kids. We recently moved and the new place just doesn't really have enough driveway to maneuver the F250. Before I set up the 75' Ford to plow I used a Warn plow mounted on a 500 Arctic Cat and before that a Cycle Country plow mounted on a Yamaha Kodiak but they were both a little lightweight for me. I currently have a 06' Honda Rubicon and am going to mount a plow on it in the next few weeks. What are the best plows on the market? I want a plow that can stand up to abuse on a daily basis. I will still have the 75' Ford to push back big piles but don't want another bent up ATV plow like I had with the Cycle Country and the Warn. Last year I remember seeing some plows on eBay that had square tubing push tubes rather than round stock but I don't recall what brand they were and an add on eBay doesn't exactly sell me on the toughness of the unit. Any input or advise would be appreciated. The 500 Rubicon will have chains on all 4 tires and will be used to remove snow for many winters to come so the plow needs to be tough. I am kicking around the idea of just building my own heavy duty unit but don't really have the time. It would be best if I could find a unit built for heavy duty use..


----------



## Chopper0912 (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't say how heavy duty they are, but their website has a lot of information. They also have a video on there of the plow system. The plow that you maybe talking about it Blackline plows. This plow company has the 1 1/4inch hitch to mount. Like I said, I have never had one before so I don't really know how they are but it is an idea for you. Hope that this information helps you out.

$1100 - 52inch Blade
$1150 - 60inch Blade
$1200 - 72inch Blade

Regular Duty Power Angle - $500
Commercial Duty Power Angle - $800

Mount - $90

2inch to 1 1/4 inch converter - $60

All of the information I got from there website.

blackline.us


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

For $1200 I would hope that they are heavy duty. Thanks I will check them out.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Well I ended up buying another Warn today. Warn and Cycle country are the only ones available locally and the shipping to Alaska on any other brand was $260-$350. The last Warn I had was better than the cycle country so I went with it. I mounted it up today and am going to reinforce the back of the board to try and keep it straighter than the last one I had. This one is a 60" and the last one was a 54", I think this one is a little heavier than the 54". 

Let it snow wesport


----------



## Titan (Oct 21, 2006)

I have an ATV, useless in heavy snow...I am getting a truck to plow


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Tire chains and speed are required for heavy snow


----------



## snowplows1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Buy your last atv or utv plow first. Buy a Boss. They are full hydraulic and built way better than anything out there so far. I got mine from snowplows plus, great guys to work with and it has a 2 year warranty.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

snowplows1;2002946 said:


> Buy your last atv or utv plow first. Buy a Boss. They are full hydraulic and built way better than anything out there so far. I got mine from snowplows plus, great guys to work with and it has a 2 year warranty.


You do realize this post is from 2006 right?


----------



## snowplows1 (Dec 2, 2011)

lol just seen that now thanks


----------

